# 2013 IFA Port Aransas Redfish Tournament/kayak Tournament



## stardot (Nov 22, 2009)

Saturday, April 13, 2013

The IFA Redfish Tour presented by Cabela's will be kicking off the first tournament at the Port Aransas Marina. The IFA Redfish Tour offers unprecedented sponsor bonuses, television coverage and over 200% payback at each event.

Please visit www.ifatours.com for more information. Or call (478) 836-4266. If you have already signed up for the tournament, please disregard.

Membership: $30 per angler
Entry Fee: $250.00 per two man team
Anglers Advantage: $250.00 (optional)
... 
Friday 4/12- Registration from 5-7 pm 
Captain's Meeting 7pm
Meeting Location: Port Aransas Marina

Also, Congratulations to Matt Stennett and Chris Evans for winning the Texas Coast Division. Hope to see you guys there!

Inshore Fishing Association
P.O. Box 368
Lizella, GA 31052

(478) 836-4266 (office)
(478) 836-3886 (fax)
Inshore Fishing Association
P.O. Box 368
Lizella, GA 31052

Official Press Release:
IFA REDFISH TOURS HEAD TO PORT ARANSAS, TEXAS
IFA Texas Division events set for April 13-14

LIZELLA, Ga. (March 26, 2013) - Inshore anglers from across Texas and surrounding regions will meet at Port Aransas, Texas, April 13-14 for the 2013 Texas Division season-opening events of the IFA Redfish Tour Presented by Cabela's and IFA Kayak Fishing Tour Presented by Hobie Fishing.

Both tour events will operate out of Port Aransas Marina (301 JC Barr Blvd., Port Aransas, TX 78373). The IFA Redfish Tour Presented by Cabela's will begin its activities on Friday, April 12, with tournament registration from 5-7 p.m. followed by the captain's meeting. Anglers will launch from Port Aransas Marina at safe light on Saturday, April 13, with check-in times assigned at Friday's captain's meeting.

Competitors in the IFA Kayak Fishing Tour Presented by Hobie Fishing will have registration from 6-7 p.m. with captains meeting to follow on Saturday, April 13, at Port Aransas Marina. Anglers will launch Sunday from the location of their choice with the weigh-in to be held at Seaworthy Marine (102 S. Fulton Beach Rd., Fulton, Texas 78358). Check in times will be announced at Saturday's captain's meeting.

Continuing to draw inshore anglers from Texas to the Carolinas, both IFA Redfish Tours include five different divisions, each with a two-event regular season. With budget-friendly entry fees, the two tours offer opportunities to compete close to home while keeping anglers' expenses to a minimum.

Every regular-season IFA Redfish Tour presented by Cabela's tournament winner will take home a fully loaded 2013 Ranger Banshee Extreme, valued at $30,000. Winners of the IFA Kayak Fishing Tour presented by Hobie Fishing will win $1,500 guaranteed.

For more information or to become a member of the IFA, visit www.ifatours.com. To discover more about kayaking and Hobie Fishing go to www.hobiefishing.com.

To contact Port Aransas Marina, call (361) 749-5429. To contact Seaworthy Marine, call (361) 727-9100.

IFA events are made possible through the sponsorship and continued support of these well-respected brands: Hobie Fishing, Ranger Boats, Cabela's, Lucas Oil, Yamaha Outboards, RAM, Gulp!, Gulp! Alive, PENN Reels, Spiderwire, Minn Kota, Humminbird, Power-Pole, Livingston Lures, Amphibia, Arctic Ice, Bob's Machine Shop, Blue Point Fabrication, Powertex Group and Audubon Aquarium of the Americas, Seaworthy Marine and Port Aransas Marina.


----------



## stardot (Nov 22, 2009)

*Avoid the Late Fee!*

The IFA Redfish Tour presented by Cabela's will be kicking off the first tournament at the Port Aransas Marina. The IFA Redfish Tour offers unprecedented sponsor bonuses, television coverage and over 200% payback at each event.

Please visit www.ifatours.com for more information. Or call (478) 836-4266. If you have already signed up for the tournament, please disregard.

Membership: $30 per angler
*Entry Fee: $250.00 per two man team
Anglers Advantage: $250.00 (optional)
Get signed up by Friday April 5th and avoid the late fee!*
... 
Friday 4/12- Registration from 5-7 pm 
Captain's Meeting 7pm
Meeting Location: Port Aransas Marina

Also, Congratulations to Matt Stennett and Chris Evans for winning the Texas Coast Division. Hope to see you guys there!

Inshore Fishing Association
P.O. Box 368
Lizella, GA 31052

(478) 836-4266 (office)
(478) 836-3886 (fax)
Inshore Fishing Association
P.O. Box 368
Lizella, GA 31052


----------

